# To My Friends



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi, sent you a PM re. Rookie's breeder in Mich., let me know if you received it, maybe they are related(?)


----------



## california gold (Feb 28, 2014)

This is beautiful. Thank you for sharing it. I have this picture as my screen saver but without the message. 

Mary


----------

